

Computer science course fills seats, needs at Harvard - ovechtrick
http://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2013/11/26/computer-science-course-breaks-stereotypes-and-fills-halls-harvard/7XAXko7O392DiO1nAhp7dL/story.html

======
ovechtrick
Here's the Syllabus:
[http://d2o9nyf4hwsci4.cloudfront.net/2013/fall/lectures/0/w/...](http://d2o9nyf4hwsci4.cloudfront.net/2013/fall/lectures/0/w/syllabus/syllabus.html)

